# Technique for only spraying the repair on alloys?



## no1moisty (Jul 14, 2010)

Planning to repair slight scuff and very light kurbing to an alloy, done plenty of research into products and repair techniques but does anyone have a proven technique to blend/feather the spraying of just the repair area ie. I'm not wanting to spray full alloy. If this possible/recommended would I have to laquer full alloy after or can I use same process for laquer? Also, what's the best way to get an accurate colour match for the silver alloy paint? Thanks


----------

